# A cheating story you will appreciate



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Met up to catch up with some girlfriends and one of them tells me this story:

A guy, B, we went to school with way back in the day has been married for a few years now & has kids with this chick, K.

K has a a gal pal, we will call L. 

L was out at a bar one evening recently and happened to see B sitting at a table with a woman having drinks who was not K. It was obvious that there was Something going on. 

L did not approach him at all, but rather, took a picture of B with this mystery woman and put it on her Facebook for the entire world to see. B and K and L have a lot of mutual friends so she totally put him on blast. 

Hilarious, right?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I think I would have talked to K before sending that one off into the ether.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if she spoke to her or not beforehand but she totally exposed it. It turns out, he was cheating on her.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It happens. I know someone that got busted by his own kids via FB. That's sometimes safer than going directly to the BS and a picture is more powerful than words. Many times the BS doesn't want to believe it so telling them does no good.

Personally if my husband were cheating I wouldn't care how I found out as long as I did.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Depending on the comments she made with the photo and how she went about posting it - she could have just captioned it with "cool, ran into B at the bar, see" or something non-accusatory and let everyone judge for themselves. Like Mavash says, photo speaks for itself, the bulk of the truth, whatever it may be, will filter through.


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

FB actually was an ally to BS? Wow!!!!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't know I'd kind of be pissed. Why didn't she just send her friend the picture? Why'd she expose it to the whole world?

Let the wife put it on FB, don't make the decision for her.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

COguy said:


> I don't know I'd kind of be pissed. Why didn't she just send her friend the picture? Why'd she expose it to the whole world?


I don't know because I don't know the people personally nor do I associate with them. I was just telling you guys a story I heard. 

Word on the street is he is a serial cheater.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't know because I don't know the people personally nor do I associate with them. I was just telling you guys a story I heard.
> 
> Word on the street is he is a serial cheater.


I think it'd be a cooler story if the wife did it. Similar to what I ALMOST did to my wife, but stopped myself thank God.

I was going to copy her and her EA's sex messages and post them on her wall. Seeing her mom's expression would have been priceless (her mom thinks she was a virgin at marriage and that she never drinks and all this other unrealistic stuff).


----------



## courseplotter (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, that's absolutely hilarious.

It's even better than respecting "K"'s life and a situation and taking it into your own hands. Entitlement rules!




Seriously though, what about proper channels? Wouldn't that be K's business to deal with and expose?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

WOWZA technology in action welcome to the orwellian age kids


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, as the loyal wife I would have been mortified, but if she knew and okay'd it, then that's awesome. What a chump!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If he didn't want the world to see him, 1) don't do it, or 2) don't do it in public.


----------



## courseplotter (May 8, 2012)

Outside of a poor decision to be seen in public, that correlates to appropriate behavior by the wife's friend. Of course.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We don't know if she told his wife first she'd be doing it.


----------



## courseplotter (May 8, 2012)

Even if she did, that's a poor way to handle it.

Although from a purely emotional standpoint, I totally understand. We don't always make the best decisions when we are fired up.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well whether you agree with it or not isn't the point. 

I was posting a story. If he didn't want to get caught cheating again, he shouldn't have been scheming.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Just about everyone has a camera built into their cellphone nowadays. Hard to talk your way out of that one.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep. Pretty much the technological equivalent of being caught red-handed.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

A gal L was married to a guy A. L's old college sorority sister C moved to the next town for work and they reconnected, not long after L started seeing C.
L's friend K saw L's husband and C at an adult store in a different part of the state, she took a picture and posted on FB, putting A on blast.
L and C not only defriended on Facebook but they altogether cut her out of their lives while painting her as a busy body rumor monger.
Turned out L, C, and A were seeing each other in a threeway capacity.

Morale of the story, stay out of peoples marriages.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like a meddler IMO... I'd have wanted to be the one to do it if it were my H. 

I can't really get myself to offer a "hurrah" in this case... it's too sad. That guy was a dad. It seems like there are better ways to deal with it. I doubt she asked the wife first... If it were me, I wouldn't have a problem with exposure to close friends, but FB? That's making one of the most personal marital issues everyone else and their friends' business... literally.


----------



## SF-FAN (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey if social media can be used for cheating why can't it be used to expose cheaters? Seems like equal justice to me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*This thread was from 2012.*

All my old threads keep getting resurrected today!

Just sayin. Lol.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Not really cool. That was not her decision to make. The wife should have been told.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> *This thread was from 2012.*
> 
> All my old threads keep getting resurrected today!
> 
> Just sayin. Lol.


JB - finish the story so It wont get resurrect. Whatever happened??

Also, it sounds funny second hand. but imagine sitting at home and your facebook blows up with a pic of your SO at a bar cheating on you..... posted by a "friend" who knew exactly what was up. If it were my, id just assume my buddy call me and then locate a lead pip for me while I bust ass getting to the bar....not post a SM pic so everyone can laugh. Exposure comes after confrontation. Not the other way around.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

My wife (back then she was my gf) and I were at a work conference years ago--- very similar to the one in my thread. A bunch of us were out at a dance club one night and my wife was just taking random pics with her phone. A bunch of us were going through the pics the next day. She unwittingly took a pic of two coworkers making out on the dance floor. They were in the background behind the people my wife was taking pics of. The dude was married. We ended up deleting the pic, but a ton of people saw the pic, including his manager. He resigned that month to take a "better job". This was probably 9-10 years ago. Not sure if the guy is still married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> My wife (back then she was my gf) and I were at a work conference years ago--- very similar to the one in my thread. A bunch of us were out at a dance club one night and my wife was just taking random pics with her phone. A bunch of us were going through the pics the next day. She unwittingly took a pic of two coworkers making out on the dance floor. They were in the background behind the people my wife was taking pics of. The dude was married. We ended up deleting the pic, but a ton of people saw the pic, including his manager. He resigned that month to take a "better job". This was probably 9-10 years ago. Not sure if the guy is still married.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I doubt he's still married . Talk about awkward moment when all your co-workers know you were swapping spit with someone other than your married partner!:lol:


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

JB - this is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ca 1992.

I know the manager of a local store thru work. I know his wife is heather. Never saw her just knew her name.
Go to dinner with my dad in town. I see manager and woman waiting for a table.
Hi managername. Good to meet you heather... Crickets....
Um im not heather...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This guy was out in public with his AP for anyone to see and you guys want to fuss about someone seeing him posting it.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

My cousin got in a heap of trouble because someone saw him with another woman. His fiance finds out and rips him a new one. My cousin swears he was at work. Fiance and girlfriend who saw my cousin started to rip him to shreds to everyone until my cousin and his brother show up. They are a set of triplets and the one she saw with the woman having dinner is a pilot for US air and was in town. Finance finally realizes her mistake and had a whole bunch of patching up to do after she smeared him to everybody. Both of my cousins were not amused but being that their both good natured along with the third brother they were able to put it to rest by taking a picture of them together and they put a caption on the picture that said, "there's another one but he's not here".

Two years after they got married, he pulls her out of the back seat of a car buck naked behind a K Mart and leaves her there while the other guy takes off. Payback?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

happi_g_more2 said:


> *JB - finish the story so It wont get resurrect. Whatever happened??
> *


B and K are either getting or have already gotten divorced. I actually met K over the summer (2013) ironically, because we have some overlapping friend groups. I heard her talking about the divorce. I think he was still fooling around with other women and I heard through the grapevine that he may have some substance abuse problems. One of my other girlfriends told me he was trying to get at her (while still with K). K was really sweet to me when I met her.

Time flies. Can't believe this was so long ago, May 2012, that I first posted this thread.


----------

